# 'Freed pirates probably perished' (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Ten suspected Somali pirates released by Russia may have perished at sea, reports from Moscow suggest.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Lost at sea, but not in a heroic way by the sounds of it.
Serves the Bas&&&ds right I say.
I would certainly feel safer sailing those waters in a Russian ship than any other at the moment.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

That's a shame.

John T.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

good for the Russians. Hope they keep a ship down there permanently


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

can't have much sympathy


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Do you blame them? It's about time that someone showed these "pirates" that they can't just pick on a passing vessel and try to hold it for ransome without SOME SORT of consequence.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Coastie said:


> Do you blame them? It's about time that someone showed these "pirates" that they can't just pick on a passing vessel and try to hold it for ransome without SOME SORT of consequence.


Now just watch the PC crowd Tut,tutting to cover their total lack of any kind of fortitude.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Maybe things are changing round that area.Most seafaring nations are getting involved in the piracy problem.The Chinese sent at least one warship I know of, so probably a few more on the way. I would guess,unless they send a trade mission to Somalian ports there isn,t much hope of total safety in the region.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

The sooner this message gets onto the jungle telegraph in as many languages as possible the better. 

Nostrovia!


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

Well done Comrades !


----------



## Tom Wood (Sep 20, 2009)

The bottom line is - If those greedy oil cartels hadn't polluted the waters around Somalia and those international fishing fleets had observed international fishing laws and not fished the waters dry.
Then the Somalian's would have a fishing commerce and the idea of pirating may not have evolved.
Just my opinion as no others have come to the reasoning for their desperation.
I'm not agreeing with their methods but the world and U.N. have their head up theirs or in the sand.
Hope I don't get thrown off this as I have other blogs - but I'm a realist (I think) and where there's a dote there's always an antidote.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

i never thought i would feel nothing for people lost at sea?


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

I am shocked by the response of the members to the fact that, after being told to release those Somalis the Russians murdered them. No other way to look at this.

How are we honest pirates expected to make a living if those nasty people keep murdering us. Any more of this and we will have to go back onto the unemployment list and just live off government handouts.

No room for enterprising young Pirates in this modern world!

Don


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Tom Wood said:


> The bottom line is - If those greedy oil cartels hadn't polluted the waters around Somalia and those international fishing fleets had observed international fishing laws and not fished the waters dry.
> Then the Somalian's would have a fishing commerce and the idea of pirating may not have evolved.
> Just my opinion as no others have come to the reasoning for their desperation.
> I'm not agreeing with their methods but the world and U.N. have their head up theirs or in the sand.
> Hope I don't get thrown off this as I have other blogs - but I'm a realist (I think) and where there's a dote there's always an antidote.


Huh, is there oil in Somalia now? 

The "international fishing fleets" vacuumed the North Sea but I don't hear of any pirates lurking around Lowestoft.

A dozen Somalis can board a helpless ship and make millions of dollars - I don't think having the capacity to get a couple of hundred (?) by standing on the deck gutting fish would change their way of life.

Somalia is a failed state full of people who have had no rule of law for at least a generation. Solution: The Russkis have shown the way (allegedly). There is the problem of the stack of innocent hostages that the Somalis are holding. Why not pay the ransoms, get them back, then sort the place out. It's ridiculous to be paying out millions continuously to these people. Probably most of the Somali people would appreciate some semblance of civilisation, I'm sure it's not all "Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum" down in Mogadiscu.

John T.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Don Matheson said:


> I am shocked by the response of the members to the fact that, after being told to release those Somalis the Russians murdered them. No other way to look at this.
> 
> How are we honest pirates expected to make a living if those nasty people keep murdering us. Any more of this and we will have to go back onto the unemployment list and just live off government handouts.
> 
> ...


Very sorry Don, It won't happen again. Good fortune to you!(Jester)


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

To crimp their operations, one first has to put a stop to Somali's residing in the UK, Canada and the US, financing piracy operations in return for a profitable pay-back once ransom is paid, of many times the original loan. But any effort to control this is immediatelly decried as racist activity against whichever ethnic group is involved in any particular scheme and the government backs off, tut, tuts and in effect does nothing, because these people vote!


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

There is no proof the pirates 'perished'. Since they were almost certainly operating from a mother ship of some kind that far offshore, there is every probability they were picked up and are getting ready to try again elsewhere.


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

"They were released in an inflatable boat without navigational equipment.
Within an hour, contact was lost with the boat's radio beacon, the defence source said."

So the Russians released these pirates in a boat "without navigational equipment", but equipped with a radio beacon? To what purpose?

Even if the transponder did stop working there's no reason to assume the occupants are dead. After all, these men have been navigating the Indian Ocean for thousands of years without benefit of electronics.


----------



## Tom Wood (Sep 20, 2009)

Klaatu83 said - After all, these men have been navigating the Indian Ocean for thousands of years without benefit of electronics.

Very true and that goes for their primitive fishing commerce until the Chinese and others came and vacuumed the area free to supply their human polluted nations.

Then came the Oil Cartels who polluted the fishing grounds and destroyed all the marine life, sea animals and vegetation.
War lords (many trained by UN mercenaries during the 3 yr. intervention) supplied arms and promoted the alternative way to survive by forming gangs to become pirates and capture foreign vessels for ransom.

These young men risk their lives for a little more than they earned by fishing for a living.
The war lords negotiate the ransom and use it to build coastal Hollywood type Mansions with a view and all mod cons.and live a luxurious lifestyle.
These pirates are for the ransom not to harm the crews, very few have been harmed compared to the famine caused by the greed of those mentioned.
It's a matter of survival and I don't understand why the onus is never on the cause and why the world leaders haven't prevented this situation. 

Shipping could stay well away but prefer to hug the perimeter of coastal limits to save on fuel.
Shipping could pay into a fund for multi-national protection from their large profits but demand their individual national taxpayers to pay the cost of protection.
You can hang these pirates form the yard arms but more will come with such a desperate nation thrown into poverty with little outside help and having been robbed of their natural commerce through greed of other nationals.

Bottom line is profit overcomes the (3 esses) Sense, Safety and Security. 
It's the fat pigs who continue to profit i.e. the Oil and overfishing to blame but should we overlook the nonchalant attitudes of world leaders ?


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

SN NewsCaster said:


> Ten suspected Somali pirates released by Russia may have perished at sea, reports from Moscow suggest.
> 
> More from BBC News...


I cannot help but feel that the Ruskies "helped" them perish........


----------



## Mendi (Apr 2, 2009)

no loss to society!


----------



## Tom Wood (Sep 20, 2009)

I wanted to add to the comment (So the Russians released these pirates in a boat "without navigational equipment")

Liken to the day Captain Bligh of HMS Bounty this month in 1789 when (de jure mutineers under the Articles of War) was led by Fletcher Christian.

Capt.Bligh and crew of 18 were put into a small sail boat and cast off with only a compass, bread and water.
British showing seafaring compassion and honor, unlike today's (possible) Russian strong arm tactics - But you reap what you sow.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

An old, old scourge from the Barbary Coast to the China seas. This "thumbnail" is of a water colour by Edward H. Cree, Surgeon R.N.. It shows an attack on a pirate fleet by HMS's Colombine; Phlegethon and Fury in the Tonquin river on 21st Oct. 1849.
The junk exploding was that of the pilot chief, Shap-'ng-tsai's.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Tom Wood said:


> But you reap what you sow.


I guess it all depends on who is doing the reaping and sowing and what it is they are reaping and sowing.
Am I to understand that should you, by no fault of your own, fall upon hard times, it would be deemed by yourself as perfectly justifiable to go and kidnap passing motorists to be held for ransom?


----------



## Tom Wood (Sep 20, 2009)

Hugh Ferguson - Great old master and appreciated.
Wish we had the same spirit to act without politicians interference.

Ancient Brit - When the need to survive is in question, nature's dog eat dog ideology overcomes any morals or laws of decency.

This brings me to wonder if ordinary folk would subject themselves to desperate forms of cannibalism as in past need of survival i.e. Uruguayan Rugby Team In Andes Air Crash and shipwreck survivals.
Survival of the fittest - As Darwinian theory.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"....This brings me to wonder if ordinary folk would subject themselves to desperate forms of cannibalism as in past need of survival i.e. Uruguayan Rugby Team In Andes Air Crash and shipwreck survivals."

Well they were Rugby players after all - scrumptious!

John T.


----------

